# Did I do it?



## don bohrer (Sep 12, 2003)

It's my 200 post! Did I make my MT brown belt?


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 12, 2003)

DOH! foiled again......

Green to Blue....What?  

Man, I'm going back to the dojo and train some more.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 12, 2003)

You've been demoted:rofl: 

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 12, 2003)

I thought the same thing when I recently became blue... just realized at the time MT surely isn't run on kenpo standard time.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 12, 2003)

I had made it to Brown belt here in MT and suddenly they decided to add a belt so I really got demoted.  I cried and cried for days. :waah:

:rofl:  kidding of course....... it was more like a week :wah:

Dot
:angel:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 12, 2003)

I knew this is Kaiths way of milking this board for all it's work. Next he'll be charging us.


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *I knew this is Kaiths way of milking this board for all it's work. Next he'll be charging us.  *


But would you be willing to pay?


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 12, 2003)

So girls just how many belts between me and brown anyway? Better yet how many post...... oh maybe I don't wanna know that.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 12, 2003)

I knew it.... I knew it! It's one of those mail order black belt factories................. sure I'll take one :shrug: 

Sieg, do you accept kidneys? My brothers got to sleep sometime.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *So girls just how many belts between me and brown anyway? Better yet how many post...... oh maybe I don't wanna know that. *



500 will get you black I believe.  There is an explaination on the ranking in the FYI section.  {D'oh almost typed FYU, wouldn't that have been a fopah}  

Dot


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *I knew it.... I knew it! It's one of those mail order black belt factories................. sure I'll take one :shrug:
> 
> Sieg, do you accept kidneys? My brothers got to sleep sometime.  *


I do not accept filters of any kind


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok somebody mixed up Kaiths box of Crayolas! Cause that ain't right. I just found the chart.......

Thanks Dot, but now I'm upset. You should have hidden the chart from me.  

Ok Seig, you win! The checks in the mail ole buddy. Now how bout my belt!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2003)

We're just 'speciul'


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Ok somebody mixed up Kaiths box of Crayolas! Cause that ain't right. I just found the chart.......
> 
> Thanks Dot, but now I'm upset. You should have hidden the chart from me.
> ...


You get the belt when the check clears


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

> You get the belt when the check clears



Speaking of belts

I have to get working on my performance, and my flexibility. I took a rather lengthly hiatis from training in kenpo due to an acute back injury. While healing I did try a little Tai Chi and Kung fu. Interesting I might add. The Hung ga forms have helped me understand some things in our branch of Kenpo better.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2003)

heh..
heres the current breakdown:

Martial Talk White Belt (Minimum Posts: 0) 
Martial Talk Yellow Belt (Minimum Posts: 20) 
Martial Talk Orange Belt (Minimum Posts: 60) 
Martial Talk Green Belt (Minimum Posts: 100) 
Martial Talk Blue Belt (Minimum Posts: 200) 
Martial Talk Purple Belt (Minimum Posts: 300) 
Martial Talk Brown Belt (Minimum Posts: 400) 
Martial Talk Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 500) 
Martial Talk 2nd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 700) 
Martial Talk 3rd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 900) 
Martial Talk Master Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 1000) 
Martial Talk Master of Arts (Minimum Posts: 1500) 
Martial Talk Senior Master (Minimum Posts: 2000) 
Martial Talk Grandmaster (Minimum Posts: 5000) (1 stripe)
Martial Talk Grandmaster (Minimum Posts: 7000) (2 stripes)
Martial Talk Sr. Grandmaster (Minimum Posts: 10000) (special display)

after someone hits 10,000 theres nothing higher at this time, nor planned.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 13, 2003)

I


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

Some bodies cheating. I just tried Randy's sure fire methode to increase my post but got stopped by the posting police 30 second rule!


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey a 30 second post time out? Oh boy Randy's never gonna make 10,000


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

Randy, 

Da man is just holding you down dude!  

What part of Ohio? I grew up in Dayton.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2003)

Actually, when we think someones trying to 'cheet', we usually will just remove the 'cheeter posts'.


Course, if they do it alot..... I reset their post count to - 20,000 and make em spend a few years as a white belt....


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry Kaith, just trying to be funny.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *It's my 200 post! Did I make my MT brown belt?  *



I think it's at 400.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *What part of Ohio? I grew up in Dayton. *


I'm from Chillicothe, cowtown central.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *heh..
> heres the current breakdown:
> 
> ...



  If I would have just flipped the page I would have seen this.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

Randy,
Is that near Columbus?

Ok, I'm a TitMouse when it comes to posting. Finger supplements here we come.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 13, 2003)

I still have a ways to go to get my Masters but every little bit (like this post) helps.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Randy,
> Is that near Columbus? *


About 40 minutes south of Columbus on 23, about 1 hour (or so) east of Dayton on 35.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Sorry Kaith, just trying to be funny. *



I know.   No worries.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

Randy, 
I remember there is a lot of TKD in Dayton. Are there any other arts trying to take over? 

Hey Cali,
In TKD did your school teach you to throw the kick low then high, or reverse, and what reason do you find for either combo?

insert free post here!
<<<                          >>>

Keep typing Cali.


----------



## pknox (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I thought the same thing when I recently became blue... just realized at the time MT surely isn't run on kenpo standard time. *



It could be worse -- it could be like BJJ, and we'd all still be white belts!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2003)

Heh. Yes, it's lucky we don't use a BJJ scale--I _might_ be a blue belt!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Randy,
> I remember there is a lot of TKD in Dayton. Are there any other arts trying to take over?  *


I don't get over that way much, but from what I hear, TKD is still going strong.  Ninjutsu seems to be getting a stronger hold, with Bujinkan, Jinenkan, and Quest Center schools.  I've also heard that a big trend is toward "multiple arts" schools, giving the prospective student a selection of many arts in which to train.  Of course, this is probably true throughout the nation, as Ohio IS the Great American State  .  Still, I suspect some of the best training is taking place in garages, basements, and back yards.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

Dayton is associated with Ninjutsu and with Wing Chun (the Wing Chun Musuem there). The connections have been discussed in those fora, e.g.:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3024
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5284
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2649


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *It could be worse -- it could be like BJJ, and we'd all still be white belts!  *



Yeah, exactly.

I think I would have about 2 more years to sit at white.:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *... as Ohio IS the Great American State  .  Still, I suspect some of the best training is taking place in garages, basements, and back yards. *



I'm sure it is. The garages are to put up your n*** and train hard.:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 14, 2003)

I remember Stephan Hayes was in dayton, but thought his ninja stuff was folding like an old news paper, or perhaps that just some ninja trick to fool us?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

He changed from ninjutsu to To Shin Do/Quest Centers, his own art. See:
http://www.skhquest.com/

or search the Ninjutsu forum here.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah what I thought... a buncha ninjas hiding in plan sight! 

Daytons a big city, and looks as if Mr. Hayes has sold out! 

I have an old book with him speaking on ninjitsu back in the 80s. At that time I believe his heart was in it. I wonder if mass media had anything to do with his change or was it a parting from his instructor? Sometime later I have to read his bio. 

We have a ninja forum? Damn, there good I never knew it.  

Thanks for the links


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *
> Hey Cali,
> In TKD did your school teach you to throw the kick low then high, or reverse, and what reason do you find for either combo?
> ...



Don, 
My Sabumnin teaches us a lot of TKD stuff, but I have a low retention span, so not too much sticks in my knucklehead...  

I just throw kicks


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

Ninjutsu forum:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&forumid=13

Lots of previous discussion of Mr. Hayes as you can imagine!


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I'm a brown belt now.  Why do you want to get one so badly?  I like and really enjoy the Martial Talk belt system but I miss all the prettier colored belts that I had and now I have...brown!

Robyn :asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm power hungry Robyn :shrug:

Just kidding


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Well, I'm a brown belt now.  Why do you want to get one so badly?  I like and really enjoy the Martial Talk belt system but I miss all the prettier colored belts that I had and now I have...brown!
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



Well, black is a color, and you'll be there soon enough!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Well, black is a color*



Didn't we have this argument in Kenpo-General once?


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 15, 2003)

It's the COLOR I like my coffee!


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm almost to my next belt


----------

